# school and anxiety



## Jewel25 (Feb 15, 2016)

how do you guys deal with school and anxiety? School has caused me a lot of stress and anxiety and grades have dropped drastically, I also miss a ton of school.


----------



## Shoemaker (Feb 16, 2016)

Yeah, school and anxiety are the worst combination. Especially in high school.

How do I deal with it? It has taken me some pretty low points and scraping the barrel to finally realise how to cope with the two.

My method is to maintain a balanced lifestyle- treat your anxiety, do fitness on a daily basis and eat healthy are just a start. Sleeping early is still something I haven't yet conquered- but I'm trying out different methods for it. It's really made me less stressed out about my last year of high school and my unpopularity stemmed from anxiety and low self-esteem (this leads to me seeking for attention and validation constantly plus bad temper).

Of course, my social anxiety is still there. But I try not to let it get to me most of the time.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I honestly don't know how I got through school myself but. I just forced myself to go, and instead of worrying about the people, friends, social life, I worried about learning and my grades. Eventually,I put on a "friendly" mask to try and make friends and it worked to an extent but I still remained socially anxious regardless.


----------



## IWishICouldTalk (Feb 4, 2016)

Eventually, you figure out how to find a balance between the two. I'm not much help, but that's the best I can describe it. The library helped out a lot because reading enables you to dive into other lives and perspectives whether it's fictional or not. Reading helped out a lot, plus it gives you some topics to discuss, and also a chance to find people with the same interests. Self-Esteem is a big thing too, and that needs to be built up. It's pretty cheesy to say this, but It's more important to love yourself for who you are, rather than seeking out a validation from others. Relaxation techniques and exercise help out a lot of the time as well, so you can start going for walks or run around, or go to a gym to lift weights and play sports on your own. I don't know if it would help, but it wouldn't hurt to try reading more, exercising, and breathing techniques.


----------



## Indigo11 (Dec 14, 2012)

As other posters have stated, maintain a balance.

What are your goals and ambitions in this life, do you want to go into civil engineering? Become a lawyer? This will give you the motivation and feeling boost to carry on.

Eat well, drink plenty of water, get plenty of rest. Try not to think too much.

Do you have friends at school you can talk to or meet at lunch or during the breaks?

Try to say hello or talk about the course or when you go to school ask them about their plans for the weekend or what they have been up to. You can also join school clubs.

Good luck


----------



## MirandaButera (Jan 1, 2016)

me too im a mess i have bad grades F F F F and F lol all because depression and anxiety


----------



## GoodGuyJ (Jan 27, 2016)

Some days are fine and some days are rough.


----------



## luckeyboy (Jan 31, 2016)

**** school I hate it im going through alot of anxiety and stress
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

